# Best PC for Home purpose



## way2jatin (May 22, 2009)

Can anyone please help me in choosing best PC for home needs.My budget is between 30-40k

Please Reply soon



Jatin Jha


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2009)

any heavy gaming??


----------



## mahesh (May 22, 2009)

E 7400                                              
Gigabyte  	GA-G31M-S2L       
Transcend  DDR 2	800 Mhz      2 * 2 GB  	                     
Western Digital  Sata 2 500 GB (16 MB Buffer)					       
Samsung   20x SATA SH-203B                                              
Zebronics Antibiotics (Without SMPS) OR CoolerMaster RC-330-KKN1-GP Elite 330 Black   
Corsair  450W Power Supply (VX450W)  	                                     
HD 4770                                         
Viewsonic LCD  19" VA1912WB                                                           
Altec Lansing BXR 1121 2.1 Spkrs                                                      
Logitech Wired Keyboard + Mouse Set(Black)					 
APC  650VA


----------



## acewin (Jun 1, 2009)

lil better mobo for for some 4K IMO


----------

